# I have eggs ?!



## FLWolf (Mar 24, 2006)

just found Eggs in my tank.... 180g with 8 P 5 RB and 3 cariba 
the i guess female is garding the nest....
any help would be great !!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

FLWolf said:


> just found Eggs in my tank.... 180g with 8 P 5 RB and 3 cariba
> the i guess female is garding the nest....
> any help would be great !!!


Generally the male will be guarding the nest.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

FLWolf said:


> just found Eggs in my tank.... 180g with 8 P 5 RB and 3 cariba
> the i guess female is garding the nest....
> any help would be great !!!


males guard nests. the are very territorial agianst anything that goes in that area. You are going to have to buy a tank. 10-30 gallons. Pore water into the new tank from parents tank. you can siphon the eggs in the new tank. make sure the tank has a heater and is the same tempertaure as the parents tank. keep us updated!!!


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Now go buy you a cigar and light it when they hatch!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

you could eat em??

or let the male take care of them.

for more info look to the piranha breeding section.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

you should prepare a 10 to 30 gallon tank with heater and sponge filter. Use water from you main fish tank where the mating piranhas are and start waiting for signs the eggs hatching. The moment you spot any fry swimming, immediately siphon as careful as you can the area where the eggs where laid. Be wary the male will attack trying to protect the eggs. You can try to remove him before siphoning the eggs. Make sure you do not siphon before you see the fry swimming or else the eggs may not be ready. Once the eggs and some fry are in the smaller tank, start producing for daily consumption, live baby brine shrimp.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum*_


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

good luck, can you post any pics?
keep us posted i wish you the best man


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

post some pics.... good work man .... and good luck


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I didn't understand the size of the fish you posted. Do you have 8 5" reds, or 5 8" reds? And what size tank did they breed in?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> just found Eggs in my tank.... 180g with 8 P 5 RB and 3 cariba
> the i guess female is garding the nest....
> any help would be great !!!


males guard nests. the are very territorial agianst anything that goes in that area. You are going to have to buy a tank. 10-30 gallons. Pore water into the new tank from parents tank. you can siphon the eggs in the new tank. make sure the tank has a heater and is the same tempertaure as the parents tank. keep us updated!!!
[/quote]
/\







only thing I would add to this is try to get some cycled bio material for filtration in the tank as well.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

FLWolf said:


> just found Eggs in my tank.... 180g with 8 P 5 RB and 3 cariba
> the i guess female is garding the nest....
> any help would be great !!!


Cool !! Hope you'll have some fun with this !!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

gratz


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Make sure your filters are cycled to handle a ton of bio-load.


----------

